# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Bridge σε Vodafone (Sercomm) H300s?

## ultraxmode

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

μήπως υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνουμε bridge το συγκεκριμένο routerάκι? Θέλω να κάνει το VDSL Internet Negotiation ο pfsense server μου και να αφήσω το VoIP στον H300s.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## x_undefined

Δεν υπάρχει bridge ή PPPoE Passthrough με κανένα γνωστό, ακόμα, τρόπο.

----------


## ultraxmode

Πωωωω...κακά νέα. Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι κάτι θα υπήρχε..  :Sad:  

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

